

Libreboard, an open source project that mimics Trello features - sanat
https://github.com/libreboard/libreboard

======
Sir_Substance
Holy hell, the signup page is exactly the same as well.

Did someone steal Trellos source code?

------
sanat
How legal is it for them to literally clone trello like this?

------
bornwithabeard
wow, it doesn't just mimic Trello features, it mimics everything Trello-
related

